# to all those who have/had puffy nipples.....



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

had puffy nips for 8 years now tried letro nolva adex aromasin and many other combos ect ect never got rid of them, so i gave up.

now going on holiday in about 8 weeks. when there erect they look normal. but the wormer i am the more puffy they look so on hols they look very bad.

has anyone ever used anything to make them constantly erect or tightened up like prep h or anything like that.

just would help for the 2 week hol.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

This thread is weird...

Nipples are hard when aroused, so maybe Cialis for the 2 weeks? I have no idea if this will work, it's just an uneducated guess.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

If only there was a way. I have a friend like a dog. His nips are constantly erect.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get them pierced ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a FRIEND :whistling: he's got puffy nips. hes constantly flicking them lol

no joke.

I always used to think wen i was little... if there was a ladies version of viagra, maybe it wud make their nipples hard  Try this?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Uk_mb said:


> i have a FRIEND :whistling: he's got puffy nips. hes constantly flicking them lol
> 
> no joke.


I do this. Feels bad man.

Fukin puffy nips is the bane of my life.

OP, there's loads of reports on the net of Superglue being effective. So pinch nips to get them erect then apply superglue onto them and stays hard for 24 hours plus.

Not sure about the health hazards though. Try it out and give me an update as I might have to resort to this too :cursing:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao.

OR put pegs on them for 1-2hours before u leave the hotel. Then take them off...

Unless ur in a **** area, just leave them on :bounce:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

come on guys no joking need some solid answers. if you have had puffy nips you know how much of a cu*t it is fu*king hate it!

will google the superglue way. ready to try anything!

also heard getting them pierced will make them constantly erect but can also have the opposite affect!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

rectus said:


> This thread is weird...
> 
> Nipples are hard when aroused, so maybe Cialis for the 2 weeks? I have no idea if this will work, it's just an uneducated guess.


trust me mate this thread is not weird! everyone who has puffy nips will agree its not weird.!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Spraying them with deodorant, works for a good while! Been there mate! just reversed my gyno recently


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

I wasn't kidding about the superglue method mate.

Infact getting desperate enough myself to try it out.

When wearing clothing though, a more conventional way to hide them is to put a plaster or tape over the nipple. This disguises it somewhat depending on the clothing.

But would be pretty awkward to take your shirt off and have your nips taped up


----------



## CrownJewels (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine disapeared when carbs were low and I got very lean. Steroids that dry you out work really well. Anavar + cutting carbs = no puffy nips. Only thing that sets them off slightly in this condition is alcohol.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

ethan2009 said:


> had puffy nips for 8 years now tried letro nolva adex aromasin and many other combos ect ect never got rid of them, so i gave up.
> 
> now going on holiday in about 8 weeks. when there erect they look normal. but the wormer i am the more puffy they look so on hols they look very bad.
> 
> ...


Have you heard of lazer lipo mate? Puffy nipples are usually caused by stubborn fat AFAIK.

Have a look at this: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1217854/Jack-Nicholson-Tony-Blair-Jonathan-Ross--I-got-rid-MOOB-job.html


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Vibora said:


> I wasn't kidding about the superglue method mate.
> 
> Infact getting desperate enough myself to try it out.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine gave me a pair of plasters in the shape of a daisy...


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Puffy nipples is the worst ever, if my letro course doesnt work in a few weeks then i will stock up on the superglue then!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't understand why u would want erect nipples constantly, I'm embarrassed if I walk round with peter pointers!!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

I have puffy nips ha  body fat isnt that high below 15% id say. Could it be gyno..?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've got puffy nips

Always had them, people call them burger nips

As with you, normal when hard

I'm more concerned about my posture, hair, muscle mass, smell and pretty much everything than I am my nipples lol

In fact f*ck it I'm proud of them.. burger nips all the way :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

What ya bodyfat like?

The lower I go the better mine get.

@ 15 or so they are barely noticeable & a little lower they seem to disapear


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Now I've got some bf, I basically have moobs, very small but they definitely exist slightly

Don't think this is a result of AAS though


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

just had a pm saying Germolene works. so may give that ago.

well i have tried cutting and bulking. when got my bf down to 8% it looked worse as was ripped chest but then the bloody nipples puffin out. then i bulked filled my chest out looked better but still there and noticeable and dont like the bulk look...


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I don't understand why u would want erect nipples constantly, I'm embarrassed if I walk round with peter pointers!!


because its better than puffy nips bare in mind you havent got bullets.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ethan2009 said:


> just had a pm saying Germolene works. so may give that ago.
> 
> well i have tried cutting and bulking. when got my bf down to 8% it looked worse as was ripped chest but then the bloody nipples puffin out. then i bulked filled my chest out looked better but still there and noticeable and dont like the bulk look...


May need surgery in the long run then mate.

Some good surgeons in the UK

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/general-bodybuilding-42/bassmonsters-gynecomastia-%3B-bitch-tits-surgery-finally-done-3rd-march-2012-pre-post-op-pics-7968/ has 2 well respected surgeons mentioned if ya go that route


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks for the link mate. but the guys nips in that link is nothing like mine his is his hole chest mine is just directly behind the nipple...just got this pic off google image's mine looks just like this... no lump at all!.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> because its better than puffy nips bare in mind you havent got bullets.


how do u know - u been peeking on me?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

my nips are puffy at times, i think they look like monkeys thumbs

i reckon its genetics tbh


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Move to some were cold Lol I'm in the same boat man cracks me up tho my bf is high ish ATM just hoping when i lose more fat it will go away


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I have puffy nips, had gyno as teen and had surgery but still have puffy nips! when cold/wet they look fine and normal but soon as i get hot they look like blooming udders! i HATE it, hoping when i get to 10-12% BF they will go lol im about 15% at the mo and still puffy... tried Letro/Nolva/Aromasin etc etc nothing gets rid of them


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Zangief said:


> I have puffy nips, had gyno as teen and had surgery but still have puffy nips! when cold/wet they look fine and normal but soon as i get hot they look like blooming udders! i HATE it, hoping when i get to 10-12% BF they will go lol im about 15% at the mo and still puffy... tried Letro/Nolva/Aromasin etc etc nothing gets rid of them












Even at low bf% puffy nips are still omnipresent


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Zangief said:


> I have puffy nips, had gyno as teen and had surgery but still have puffy nips! when cold/wet they look fine and normal but soon as i get hot they look like blooming udders! i HATE it, hoping when i get to 10-12% BF they will go lol im about 15% at the mo and still puffy... tried Letro/Nolva/Aromasin etc etc nothing gets rid of them


sorry mate but they wont go, i went down to 8% bf and imo looked worse coz was very tight chest but then you see them puffin out. :cursing:

daniel_3855 is doing a 6month plus of nolva see if that works. has worked for some guys so if he gives the thump's up then doing that.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Superglue? Jesus that sounds drastic. Wack some on an erection too maybe lol.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Should get a pic up mate, no one is going to judge you. That way it's easier to give advice.

It's a very fine line between high bf nips to gyno


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Letro?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

When I ran arimidex for 4 weeks for pubertal gyno my nipples were constantly erect. Good times.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Vibora said:


> I wasn't kidding about the superglue method mate.
> 
> Infact getting desperate enough myself to try it out.
> 
> ...


I use to do tHis. But eventually it will aggravate it and if you've got slight gyno already will make it worse. It did to me for my pubertal gyno.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

On the other side of the nipple world, my nips are always erect and this makes my gyno look even worse. You don't know how lucky you guys are, embrace your puffy nipples, just not in public.


----------



## CrownJewels (Mar 25, 2010)

Those with puffy nipples. Did you have them before gear or did gear cause them! If gear caused them surely they will go back to normal eventually?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine happened without steroids.

@Rectus erect nipples give the illusion that you don't actually have gyno! I wish mine would stay erect.


----------



## CrownJewels (Mar 25, 2010)

Mey, how do yours look when you use ai's are serms? Mine looked great on var and a low carb diet. I beleive this was due to my normal test being shut down and so there was no conversion of my own natural test to my own natural estrogen level, which due to my genetics causes puffy nipples. Instead I had the anavar doing the job of my testosterone without the conversion to estrogen, which meant no puffy nipples. That is my theory anyway. It may just be down to the low carb diet though. I will have to do a cut without drugs and compare.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i do, but im like 30bf atm so not sure hopefully they will go, if you look like the guy in the pic i think thats fine nohomo

lol at the superglue method. keep us posted if anything works


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Deepheat :lol:

Not only will u look like a right perv, but ull stink aswell :laugh:


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mey said:


> When I ran arimidex for 4 weeks for pubertal gyno my nipples were constantly erect. Good times.


What were they like when you came off? Did the arimidex work well?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I have puffy nips through pubertal gyno. Just learned to live with it I don't care anymore. If anyone noticed id

Jus say the other 98% of my body is better than theres.

FYI outside on holiday u still get a breeze. U will probs hav a bit of a niplon. I did especially at the sea. Stop worrying about it mate


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

Just a thort pal but won't the superglue go shiney when dry, you could look even worse.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

@ crown jewels the puffiness reduced completely. Everyday my nipples were erect on arimidex. When I came off it they weren't erect but weren't puffy either just flat. Arimidex worked well. Now on cycle of hdrol and it's flared back up despite running 20mg nolva each day. So as soon as my arimidex arrives I'll be switching over to that to run on cycle.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What are puffy nipples can you post a pic?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Fat said:


> What are puffy nipples can you post a pic?


No you may idolise them <3


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

anyone now if wildcat letro is any gd?

i might get pharma as ive took 40 2.5mg ones now (2.5 every day) and still abit puffy not sure if its fake or just nolva lol i aint got dry joints my nipples look ok there cuz after a shower, im going ayia napa and will stay in the pool and sea alot then keep them erect for photos  show off that lower chest


----------

